# Duck boat light



## Bdub (Feb 1, 2013)

need to install lights for the front of my boat. Im have a super old outboard that needs a little bit of fanagling when its cold out and that takes 2 hands. So i want to install a light or 2 lights on the front of my boat so i dont have to hold the dang spot light up.   What lights do yall use. A GO light is to expensive for me, so other options would be great.

thanks


----------



## Vmarsh (Feb 1, 2013)

Never had much luck getting fixed lights pointing where I'm looking. I use a handheld. You can also get one of those nice coon head lamps that wear like a hard hat.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 1, 2013)

Head lights are hands free...


----------



## carolinaboy (Feb 1, 2013)

Why not run without a light you can see better and have one ready if you get in a tricky area.


----------



## head buster (Feb 1, 2013)

Go to Walmart and and looks at lights there. I got a 2 pack of lights for my brothers boat and they work just fine. we always have a hand held light just incase we get into some shallow or stumpy water. you can change the bulbs to make them broghter too! they only cost me around $15. I got some info off of duckhuntingchat about lighting.


----------



## Lanikai (Feb 1, 2013)

Look up Jeff Lasarras http://www.leserra.com/ site and checkout their headlights.


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 1, 2013)

Bdub, I recently installed a set of lights on the front of my boat. I went to our local parts store and bought two 55 watt BAJA lights and replaced the existing bulbs with 100 watt bulbs. I have no more than 35 dollars invested in them finished. They have a bracket on them so you can angle them. These two lights put out more than enough light to see where you're going in the dark.


----------



## mikeys250 (Feb 2, 2013)

southernwhitetailMD said:


> Bdub, I recently installed a set of lights on the front of my boat. I went to our local parts store and bought two 55 watt BAJA lights and replaced the existing bulbs with 100 watt bulbs. I have no more than 35 dollars invested in them finished. They have a bracket on them so you can angle them. These two lights put out more than enough light to see where you're going in the dark.


I have the same lights but haven't changed the bulbs yet. Did it make a big difference?


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 2, 2013)

There wasn't a huge difference between the two bulbs but the 100 watt definitely put out more light. It's safe to say you can easily get by with the factory bulbs that are in it though. The fact that you can move the lights make all the difference to me.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Feb 2, 2013)

I use a go-light and really like it... tractor supply had a light that was identical to a go light for only about $100. not sure if they still carry them but I would check them out


----------



## Blindside (Feb 2, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> Why not run without a light you can see better and have one ready if you get in a tricky area.



This. If im not mistaken its illegal to run with that type of lights on. How can anyone see your navigation light while being blinded?


----------



## Barroll (Feb 3, 2013)

Get a hard hat light


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Feb 3, 2013)

How bout this one? 

http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/foru...=202514&p=1809640&hilit=baja+designs#p1809640


----------



## Bdub (Feb 4, 2013)

the places i hunt are very stumpy everywhere


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 4, 2013)

carolinagreenhead said:


> How bout this one?
> 
> http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/foru...=202514&p=1809640&hilit=baja+designs#p1809640


Very nice but very pricey... They want like 1200$ for the 48 in


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Feb 4, 2013)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Very nice but very pricey... They want like 1200$ for the 48 in



Oh yeah, their proud of em. I got that one for free so I really couldn't complain. That was the only way I would have ever had one. Now that I do have one I am certainly grateful. You wouldn't believe how bright it is.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yea I really want one but it will have to wait a year or two..


----------

